

Ask HN: How to crowdsource best practice web or application design? - redgc

Are there any sites or services where someone can describe what they&#x27;re building and how they plan to do it (e.g. web plus iphone apps using AWS or docker, imgix, cloudant, bootstrap, mapbox, etc) and either locate an expert to review design decisions&#x2F;make recommendations, or have &quot;the crowd&quot; review it? A little like 99designs but for the backend&#x2F;architecture part.
======
lcestari
You should try [http://www.quora.com/](http://www.quora.com/) . There you can
even ask to people you consider expert. About the undecided things, This will
depend also where live, like you can choose Node.js but there isn't (almost)
nobody that that works with that near you, then you would need to hire someone
from another state/country. RoR would be pretty good for the factor it is
already well known and if your case yours requirements is the speed to create
a product. Node.js and others (like Java, Scala, etc) you could get a better
performance, but it could cost more and time more time. I would not recommend
hybrid mobile plataform such phonegap or HTML5, unless the time contracts is
short and the user requirements are very low. You can use
[http://phabricator.org/](http://phabricator.org/) as bug tracking and
sonarqube (like [http://nemo.sonarqube.org/](http://nemo.sonarqube.org/) ) to
QA over the code.

------
redgc
In other words, is there a forum or service where you can list high level
requirements, list frameworks/libraries/technologies you plan to use, and have
people critique that or suggest alternatives. And in case it wasn't clear, I'm
absolutely fine with this being a commercial service, whether it's an
individual freelance or more crowdish like 99designs.

------
lcestari
I know that some enterprise put this kind information in their engineering
blog (for example the Linkedin:
[http://engineering.linkedin.com/](http://engineering.linkedin.com/) ). But
What more exactly your are thinking to use?

~~~
redgc
Actually I'm still in the planning phase so was wanting to know if there are
free or commercial ways to get "experts" to advise. I'm thinking of Cloudant
for the database (particularly due to need for offline phone apps and
bidirectional syncing), imgix for image serving (dynamic resize, etc),
Wordpress for blogging, Bootstrap for the responsive framework, Mapbox for
serving maps. Still totally undecided on things like Ruby on Rails, node.js,
amber/ember/etc.js or bug tracking or usage/statistics tracking, phone
developmpent platform (e.g. phonegap versus pure native), etc.

